# Bianchi Steel, is there a difference between the frames?



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm thinking I need to return to the steel bike fold, and I'm considering a bianchi this time. Does anyone know if there is a difference between the frames of the Brava, Imola, and Vigorelli? I like white bikes, and I would change out pretty much the entire groupset (I should call it a gruppo on this forum)of either the Brava or the Imola for that matter for parts I already have. Thanks!


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I should note these would be 2013 framesets.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Vigorelli uses Reynolds 631 while the others are Bianchi chromoly. How much (if any) difference you'd perceive is an open question.

If you're looking to rebuild a bike anyway, you may want to check out some of the current frameset offerings. Not white, but interesting, IMO.

Steel | Bianchi USA

The only misstep they made (IMO) is going with a 1" steerer. Retro's fine, but sometimes it limits aftermarket options.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks PJ, but in the end it came down to fit. I wound up with a Domane after having a Serrotta fitting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fatbastcaad3 said:


> Thanks PJ, but in the end it came down to fit. I wound up with a Domane after having a Serrotta fitting.


I agree on the importance of fit.... glad you found something. Congrats!


----------

